

The Digistump Oak; an ESP8266 on Kickstarter - nfriedly
http://hackaday.com/2015/04/25/the-digistump-oak-an-esp8266-on-kickstarter/

======
nfriedly
For those who are curious, the ESP8266 is a small WiFi module with a modest
CPU and a bit of RAM built in. Add an antenna and some flash memory and you've
got yourself a complete, wi-fi connected device for less than $5.

Chinese imports have been available for a while but the big deal here is FCC
certification and an easier-to-work-with package.

